# Life's Streak Of Greatness



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

4am the workers and the horses are all walking out of the stable. Each and every one of these horses knows what their job is even if they aren’t the fastest on the track they will give you there all. Some may or may not make it in this world of racing but the ones that do will make lots of money and have a lot to prove when up against the bigger and better horses. Some of these horses are born great and others work to be great and some just never reach greatness. This is the reality of racing a Thougherbred in this world.​​This morning there is a horse that would catch anyone’s eye, not just with his beauty and muscle but with his personality and speed that he brings to the track. This stallion is bred to be the best, both parents are Kentucky derby winners, and have won many other big time races. The day he was born he was worth a fortune and now that he has proved he can run with the big dogs at the young age of 2 ½ he is worth 10times that. Life’s Streak of Greatness was his name and they called him Streaker in the barn. Streaker’s life was just starting and he had a ways to go but he was going to prove the world wrong in the end.​​(will add more day to day just started this today)​​​This morning workout would be nothing for this horse; he could run a mile and still keep going if you would let him. He was only running a ¾ mile because tomorrow was his maiden race and everyone expected a win out of him. The other horses that would be running there didn’t have a chance against him! So his jockey Alex was following the trainers orders to take it easy today, he hated to do this because he had to hold Streaker back from going too fast. So the trainer gives them the okay to go so they take off and the clock is ticking. Nothing was expected out of him this morning but he still gave it his all. Alex could hold him back he just fought the bit and ran his best. Once done everyone could not wait to see him run tomorrow! ​


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunday morning the morning of the race the horses are loaded into the trailer and off to the race. They have waited for this morning since there training began! Streaker is by far the most excited out of the four other horses in the trailer, all his workouts on the track and today is finally the day he gets to prove himself on the track! 


As soon as they are unloaded each are lead to their stalls for the day. Streaker is in stall number one and is the first to be groomed! His muscles were just tense and he was anxious to run! Once he was all brushed out and his wraps were taken off they got him saddled up. That’s when it got serious he threw his head up and started to rear or at least try his excitement was unbelievable! They led him out and helped Alex up on to him and started walking their laps, trainer Al Simenon was walking next to them explaining to Alex what their plan was for the day. After a few minutes the announcer told them to go to the track. And Alex was left alone with Streaker now as they were on the way to the gates. As soon as they stepped out of the tunnel his ears went straight up and his walk became a prance and he just wanted to go. After all that is what he has trained for his whole life right, it’s all he knows it to run run run! Once on the track he stopped and reared up about half way and the crowd went crazy. He was the favorite of the day over half the crowd had bet money on this young horse who was suppose ably able to run with the big time horses. Today was the day to prove himself and make a mark on this racing world.


Alex was relaxed and walked him into the gate without a problem, but once in there it was game time and he started to concentrate on the goal of the day. Both of them with their eyes set straight forward on the track could here every breath and movement of all the other horses. Some of them were pounding their feet and pawing. However Streaker was still and didn’t make any movements while in the gate, so when that gun went off and the gate opened he was the first out and in front of the rest. 


Alex held him at a steady pace for the first few seconds, but once he got to the first turn he was letting him go a little faster just to tire out the other horses that were following. It was going as planned until Alex couldn’t hold him back anymore and just had to let him run! He was getting farther and farther away from the rest of the horses and the crowd and announcer were going crazy. With each stride his body took he was getting closer and he was going faster, he didn’t even seem affected by the pace he was running. He should have been exhausted by the time he crossed the finish line. He broke a record for the track in that race, most young horses have a bad first race however he ran it perfect like he was a pro. He even walked to the winners circle calm and pro like. 


To say the least everyone’s hope got up for the rest of his races to see where he would go. But soon something would happen that may put an end to his career if he didn’t recover!​


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Let me know what you all think....i want feed back on how i can make this better


----------

